# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Napping and having nightmares.

## PharoahSunrise

I've been  having many nightmares as a result of napping.  All my dreams can be very bizarre and twisted, moreso as of late, but each time I nap in the past week(almost every day) I've experienced haunting dreams, feeling evil presences and almost EVERY DAY experiencing sleep paralysis, which is the most terrible thing to me, ever.  I've had lucid nightmares, too, where I don't control anything, but know I'm dreaming and simply do all I can to make it stop.  But sometimes it doesn't.

Am I stressed out, losing my mind, or should I take less naps?  I've had no time to work on LDing since school started and my mind's overly active before bed every night, so maybe that's it.  If someone could recommend something, some kind of medication or vitamin that won't suppress my dreams or personality but simply make them a bit less terrifying.

----------


## Burned up

First, this is not a medical problem so I would caution against a medical solution.

What I do think it suggests is that you are defending against some scary feelings in real life.  Perhaps current experiences could be stressful if you faced up to them rather than denying them?  Your unconscious however doesn't have the same scruples and it just chucks it at you as soon as you drop your guard.

Don't stop taking the naps.  Welcome the dreams as providers of information about yourself.  Talk about the feelings you experience and try and give them names (fear, grief, excitement, passion etc etc etc).  I don't think it's necessary to find the roots but I do believe it helps to establish a relationship with the inner person who is experienceing these things rather than just ignoring him.

That's my take anyway!

Bu

----------


## Jeff777

> I've been  having many nightmares as a result of napping.  All my dreams can be very bizarre and twisted, moreso as of late, but each time I nap in the past week(almost every day) I've experienced haunting dreams, feeling evil presences and almost EVERY DAY experiencing sleep paralysis, which is the most terrible thing to me, ever.  I've had lucid nightmares, too, where I don't control anything, but know I'm dreaming and simply do all I can to make it stop.  But sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> Am I stressed out, losing my mind, or should I take less naps?  I've had no time to work on LDing since school started and my mind's overly active before bed every night, so maybe that's it.  If someone could recommend something, some kind of medication or vitamin that won't suppress my dreams or personality but simply make them a bit less terrifying.



The nightmares could be an accumulation of the things your conscious mind takes in on a daily basis.  Into horror movies friend?

----------

